# 97 jetta 2.0 looking for ideas on mods to make a little more power



## skyizz (Mar 23, 2012)

the car is my daily driver , but has no ballzz,,,, i got a mk4 upper and lower intake manifold for it im going to install at some point, going to do exhaust aswell . not sure what i should do with the intake cause of all the vacuum lines .. just kinda looking for a heads up on good mods for these cars


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

first mod get a Techtonics tuning chip


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm torn on this. The older wiser part of me says it is a waste of money to start with a 115 crank hp 2 valve head.

The kid inside of me says it is fun to modify cars and you may not have much money.


What is your budget and what are your goals?

If you are dead set on sticking with the ABA and are very low budget.. I would do a chip, a cam to let it breathe a little, and a gearbox swap to something with a more aggressive R&P to get it moving faster.



Even with intake, chip, cam, and exhaust you are only making 120whp.


----------

